# Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good visit at the vet


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm happy to hear that Walter Grey is doing well. I'm thinking of you all and sending good wishes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is looking very well - and very determined!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm, 
Walter is another force of nature. Walt is full of surprises, because for the first time in six years, he is 11, Walter is playing. 
After repeated attempts over the years to engage him in play have been short lived. 

Now he is playing gently with straws and a tiny little cat nipped scent toy sent home as a goody from the vet. I am blown away


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So good to see pictures of Walter. Looks like he can sneak up on you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love that he gets a toy for being good at the vets! And even more that he is playing. Tilly, 18, will still sometimes chase leaves or bat pebbles to make them skitter - it is a happy thing to see.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm, it is an wondrous thing to watch Walter play.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Even better his annual blood work came back good, go Walt


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Walter is a very beautiful boy. I do love his silver grays.


----------

